
See the summit of Mount Everest in 360 degrees - tomduncalf
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2020/07/see-what-the-summit-of-mount-everest-looks-like-in-360-degrees-feature/
======
qubex
360 degrees?! I always assumed it would be pretty cold up there. Goes to show,
you learn something new every day...

------
masonic
(paywalled; NG subscribers only)

